# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Cavity Battens - Weathertex

## ttenroca

I am getting close to cladding a renovation\extension on a 50s cottage in Camden. 
Ill be using Weathertex primelock shadowclad using cavity battens. Just pricing it up the weathertex battens will definately add to the cost a fair bit - ther are ony 9.5mm thick but are about $2/m. Are there cheaper alternatives? I could rip 6-7 from 90x45 pine. 
Cheers

----------


## runim

What did you end up doing ? How did it go ? I'm thinking of using Weathertex on my place.
Ta

----------


## Aaron1973

Ive found the clad price is about $20-$35 per piece (3600 x 300) depending on profile. But also finding it hard to locate a distributor that sells the breathable membrane & accessories  or alloy profiles for corners etc also they tell you not to use breathable 'sarking' (foil) as it doesn't breath enough..... im not sure.

----------


## Pulse

Pine is a pain to rip. I'd rip some brace board or sheet goods. I used primed h3 pine instead of their alloy angles. Most places will supply the starting strips and joiners for you.
pulse

----------


## phild01

> Pine is a pain to rip. I'd rip some brace board or sheet goods. I used primed h3 pine instead of their alloy angles. Most places will supply the starting strips and joiners for you.
> pulse

  Same thing I did for my cladding.  10mm bracing ply into 40mm strips.

----------

